# Dados das estações dos açores



## Hazores (6 Set 2012 às 17:13)

Boa tarde,

alguem sabe me informar se é possivel obter os dados das EMA dos Açores em forma de tabela?
através do site do IM eu consigo obter através de gráfico, mas eu necessitava era dos dados em tabelas era mais prático.
desde já agradeço se alguem souber de alguma coisa.

outra nota, não sei se este era o tópico mais adequado para esta questão, mas não encontrei outro


----------

